# drainage for nail salon



## TTony (Mar 6, 2013)

Any one knows what pipes can be used for drainage in a nail salon in Ontario? Can we use ABS for underground drain (3") pine and white PVC for ground drains? 
How about vent pipes? Is ABS ok for the vents (1 1/2")?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Intro before Info


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

TTony said:


> Any one knows what pipes can be used for drainage in a nail salon in Ontario? Can we use ABS for underground drain (3") pine and white PVC for ground drains?
> How about vent pipes? Is ABS ok for the vents (1 1/2")?
> Thanks for any help.


Tony, is this your nail salon?


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

i believe nail salons have to be all cast with lead joints and galvanized water


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

dclarke said:


> i believe nail salons have to be all cast with lead joints and galvanized water


And oversize pipe just to be safe.


----------



## JPL (Feb 8, 2013)

TTony said:


> Any one knows what pipes can be used for drainage in a nail salon in Ontario? Can we use ABS for underground drain (3") pine and white PVC for ground drains?
> How about vent pipes? Is ABS ok for the vents (1 1/2")?
> Thanks for any help.


You have pipes made out pine? What year is you code book?


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

TTony said:


> Any one knows what pipes can be used for drainage in a nail salon in Ontario? Can we use ABS for underground drain (3") pine and white PVC for ground drains?
> How about vent pipes? Is ABS ok for the vents (1 1/2")?
> Thanks for any help.


No plastic in Ontario nail salons... You must use cast iron. They are still in the dark ages up there, and the chemicals you guys use are harsh!!!

You better hire a plumber from the US if you want it done right. I would recommend someone from Texas or Florida... Those guys can lay some pipe!!!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

He needs one of those flexible drain lines... I suggest poly or pex pipe


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

JPL said:


> You have pipes made out pine? What year is you code book?



New LEEDS program.

Part of the renewable energy/resources initiative.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Well down here naill salon get min 5" cast iron for each lav vent


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Home Depot has what you need. Go in and ask for that flex pipe.. It has the red line, and make sure its up. so you know its up and draining right.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Use astroglide to lube the gaskets.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Everyone knows that Tony would need to add a drinking fountain as well, with lead supply pipe.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

With all you plumbers on here you think someone would have mentioned using the best DWV material on the market, radiator hose. It's durable, easy to install and comes in fancy chíc black.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> With all you plumbers on here you think someone would have mentioned using the best DWV material on the market, radiator hose. It's durable, easy to install and comes in fancy chíc black.


Your a hack ... He is not doing heating just drainage


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TTony said:


> Any one knows what pipes can be used for drainage in a nail salon in Ontario? Can we use ABS for underground drain (3") pine and white PVC for ground drains?
> How about vent pipes? Is ABS ok for the vents (1 1/2")?
> Thanks for any help.


You're lucky I'm not that hungry... get out before its get worst..


----------



## TTony (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I finally discussed with a local inspector and got answers to all my problems.
Anyway, thank you again for your help.


----------



## JPL (Feb 8, 2013)

WOW Inspectors do more then inspect up there? Can they write up an intro?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TTony said:


> Thanks everyone, I finally discussed with a local inspector and got answers to all my problems.
> Anyway, thank you again for your help.


 Give us your town name and the so called inspector's name so we can go after him for allowing un liensced hack like u doing the work.


----------

